# ISRAEL | High Speed Rail



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*High-Speed Train Linking Tel Aviv, Ben Gurion Airport, and Jerusalem to Launch in 2018*

Service on a new railway line that will connect the cities of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv as well as Ben Gurion International Airport is set to commence in March 2018.

The line, which has been under construction in various stages since 2001, will carry passengers from Jerusalem to Ben Gurion Airport Railway Station in 20 minutes and to Tel Aviv HaHagana Railway Station in 28 minutes. The airport’s railway station is located on the lower level of Terminal 3.

The electric-powered trains will travel at speeds of roughly 125 mph (200 km/h) and will operate six days a week (the trains will not run on the Sabbath). The system will reduce the commute between the two cities from one hour and 15 minutes to less than half that.

“The Jerusalem-Tel Aviv high-speed rail will revolutionize the public transportation system in Jerusalem and is an integral part of the capital’s strategic development,” said Jerusalem Mayor Nir Barkat in a statement earlier this year.

(Photos: Accura Media Group)

http://www.frequentbusinesstraveler...rion-airport-and-jerusalem-to-launch-in-2018/


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It should be mentioned that it is unclear whether this will be an actual high speed line. Although this article claims it will be capable of 200 km/h, others say it is 160 km/h max. As trains in Israel have a maximum speed of 120 km/h today, even 160 km/h is quite fast compared to that. 

Even Israel Railways doesn't provide any information about the top speed of the A1 line:
http://www.rail.co.il/HE/Development/Executed/Pages/A1.aspx

For now we should take the "high speed" with a grain of salt...


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Yes, well, in Europe we don't say high-speed unless it does at least 250 km/h, but I suppose anything could be called HS if it's significantly faster than what went before. I would assume that the confusion about 160/200 vmax is due to signalling. Speeds above 160 km/h call for a specific (and expensive!) signalling system. Therefore many lines are enabled for 200 km/h, but can currently be used only for 160 km/h service. 

Why doesn't the new train run on Saturdays BTW? I know it's sabbath, but then, the trains run on Sundays and Christian holidays here in France.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

hans280 said:


> Why doesn't the new train run on Saturdays BTW? I know it's sabbath, but then, the trains run on Sundays and Christian holidays here in France.


France is a secular state.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ Even most religious countries run public transport on their non-working days, with different frequency of course


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

hans280 said:


> Why doesn't the new train run on Saturdays BTW? I know it's sabbath, but then, the trains run on Sundays and Christian holidays here in France.


It's a part of the complicated status-quo agreements between secular and religious Jews, which have been in place pretty much since Israel's independance. Orthodox Jews think it's a sin to work or drive on Sabbath, and will be angry if their tax money will be used to subsidize public transportation during the Sabbath.
Yes, I think it's a stupid argument- Orthodox Jews live all around the world, and pay taxes to government which run almost as usual during the Sabbath. But Israeli government prefer to argue over other matters, so they leave the situation as it is.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

hans280 said:


> Why doesn't the new train run on Saturdays BTW? I know it's sabbath, but then, the trains run on Sundays and Christian holidays here in France.


It's not only the new train : all the Israeli railway system shuts down on Friday
around 5PM till Saturday night. Also most urban transportation systems,
including for example the Jerusalem tram. The only notorious exception is the
Haifa bus system.


----------



## yishbarr (May 31, 2015)

Internationally, HSR is any train that runs above 210 km/h on a dedicated track capable of 250 km/h or 200 km/h on an improved track. This railway is called high speed because it's relatively fast, especially for a train that travels uphill, but it's not that.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

dark_shadow1 said:


> Orthodox Jews think it's a sin to work or drive on Sabbath, and will be angry if their tax money will be used to subsidize public transportation during the Sabbath.


The ultra orthodox - which are the real problem in this case - are probably the group that pays the least taxes in all of Israel. I wouldn't be surprised if even illegal immigrants contribute more to the Israeli economy than that group...

That being said: There are areas in Israel that have a limited amount of public transport on Saturdays, although there have been regular attempts by the central government to curb that (which they do to win over the ultra orthodox vote/have those parties support other proposals etc).


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

New pictures and a video from the construction site:
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4851583,00.html


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

hans280 said:


> Why doesn't the new train run on Saturdays BTW? I know it's sabbath, but then, the trains run on Sundays and Christian holidays here in France.


I tried to randomly search for a train on IR's website (Haifa-Tel Aviv), apparently there are no trains from Friday afternoon (around 16:00) until Saturday evening (around 20:00).

Anyway, many public transport services don't run on Christmas and 1st may (worker's day) in Europe, sometimes not even on 1st January, although there isn't a weekly (nearly) total shutdown like in Israel.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ In which European countries are they shutting down all intercity train services on any day of the year? I mean I am not talking about strikes here but planned shut downs. In Austria there is no such thing to my knowledge.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

I know of no other country where this is happening. The closest to that that I know is the closure of the dutch rail system after 8PM on New Year's eve. Although there are also entire commuter lines in the US that have no service on Sundays.

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

UK on Christmas day or 26th Dec for one.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

rheintram said:


> New pictures and a video from the construction site:
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4851583,00.html


Great web page, thanks for posting! I haven't been to Israel in ages and it's really good to see that that "ramp to nowhere" near Modi'in has finally been connected. It used to look bizarre. Progress! :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

33Hz said:


> UK on Christmas day or 26th Dec for one.


That is rather a sign of bad rail service than one of religious orthodoxy in Britain, isn't it?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Slartibartfas said:


> That is rather a sign of bad rail service than one of religious orthodoxy in Britain, isn't it?


Well, I would tend to agree. In my native Copenhagen the metro system (the little such that we have) absolutely runs during the night between 25 and 26 December. Now, that's because the town is full of drunkards whom we'd rather not have drive a car, but still... it's the holiest days in Christendom. Even the Bishop of Copenhagen has been spotted taking a train on Christmas day - whereby he was clearly not drunk.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is a series of pictures of the new Jerusalem railway station (HaUma Yitzhak Navon Station), the terminus of this line. Note: As others have said here, this is not a high-speed line. In Hebrew it's called the "Fast Line" to Jerusalem, which is more appropriate given that it's much faster than the existing line.

The station from the outside:









Entrance to the station (the glass box). There is nothing of note on the ground level, and all of the halls are underground.









The same glass box from the inside. The stone wall opposite will be used for advertisements and will have giant screens.









From the glass box we descend one floor to the main hall. This hall will have the ticket machines and validators.









The opposite side of the same hall. Passengers will be able to descend from the ground level via three escalators (usually two up and one down, but this can be configured).









A small peek at the main escalator shaft. It will have four escalators (on each level, I think 12 total) that will take passengers down to –80 m. It wasn't possible to take a picture of the diagonal shaft (safety concerns of the organizers).









The next two pictures are of the passenger hall at almost –80 m. From this hall there are six bridges (3 on each side) that lead to the platforms one level below.


















The most interesting picture by far IMO: this is one of the two platforms. You can see one of the 6 bridges far away, it looks tiny, but in fact it's quite big. The space is enormous—although it's smaller than the same space photographed and presented here by me in February 2014 (search for the images to compare, it's quite interesting).









There is a service platform behind that metal covering, probably for infrastructure:









Finally, there will be three elevators carrying passengers from the ticket hall to the platforms. Each elevator can carry 20 passengers at a time. I found this to be disappointing as the elevators are quite a bit smaller than I expected, and with 20 people they feel very crowded (so realistically there will be ~10 people per elevator). I really hope that in the future if/when they expand the line eastward to Mamilla, they will add a new entrance with more elevators on the eastern side of the platform.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Part of this project is the tallest (90 m) and most complex bridge built in Israel. Here is some drone footage by a guy named Dudy Cohen:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/middle-east/israel-to-extend-a1-rail-link.html?channel=539
> 
> *Israel to extend A1 Rail Link*
> Wednesday, November 02, 2016
> ...


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Jerusalem Binyanei HaUma Railway Station*



















Source:

http://israelbikebus.blogspot.hu/2015/03/blog-post_31.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerusalem_Binyanei_HaUma_Railway_Station


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

More info here: http://architect-online.com/the-dee...ael-that-will-connect-jerusalem-to-the-world/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

This is some pretty amazing engineering there. Obviously this station is also designed to function as a shelter as well, given how deepit is underground. 

But the function as a shelter is not the actual reason why it is constructed that deep in the ground, is it? Is the reason the very hilly landscape of Jerusalem


I have found a concept trying to link the new terminal station with the old railway via a central rail tunnel. This is pure wishful thinking, is it? But it would be an incredible upgrade to both intercity rail and urban rail alike. 
Have a look here: https://sites.google.com/site/jerus...ish---linking-the-the-tracks-is-the-next-step


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

this loop is not going to happen, however an extension towards the old city might. this extension would be the first step towards extending the railway to the jordanian border. obviously that's not going to happen very soon, as the territories would need to be crossed.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

True, a connection to Jordania sounds interesting as well. 

If people were a bit more flexible they could give the Jordanian Railways a concession to build a corridor through the Westbank, linking up to this railway. Israel could support that effort financially and operations could be somehow shared with the Jordanian railway taking over operation from Jerusalem onwords instead of the actual border. Border crossing rail operations are possible in Europe as well, so there is no technical reason why it should be possible there, is there?

I know, not gonna happen.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

If a connexion to Jordania is ever to be built, it would be much easier to do it from Beit Shean and the new Valley railway. Much easier terrain, direct connexion to Haifa port, which is what should interest Jordanians most, and much less political problems as territories are not involved. 

Remember the time when this country, not yet named Israël then, had rail relations with all its neigbours ? 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9505 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...iin-curve-on-israels-a1-link.html?channel=524

*Cornerstone laid for Modi’in curve on Israel’s A1 link*
Friday, March 17, 2017










_A ceremony to mark the laying of the cornerstone for the Modi’in curve, a new 2.5km direct link between Modi’in and the new Jerusalem - Tel Aviv A1 Link, was held at Modi’in Outskirts station on March 14_

The $US 90m project will offer a direct rail connection from Modi’in to Jerusalem for the first time. The curve will run north east from the A1 link to connect with the branch running southeast to Modi’in from Tel Aviv and is scheduled to be completed in the last quarter of 2019. The new link will offer a journey time of 17 minutes between Modi’in and Jerusalem, with two trains operating per hour per direction at peak times

...


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...iin-curve-on-israels-a1-link.html?channel=524
> 
> ...



Good news. Modín is a residential area, were you can find cheaper ( or less expensive) housing than in Tel aviv or the Gush Dan, is must be said that is a quite new city and most of his residents are secular jews from Jerusalem.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there any plans to have HSR to Beersheva and/or Eilat?


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

There are plans for an Eilat HSR: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_railway_to_Eilat

However, it is unlikely to be built any time soon in practice.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ynhockey said:


> There are plans for an Eilat HSR: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_railway_to_Eilat
> 
> However, it is unlikely to be built any time soon in practice.


Thanks. Seems like a good thing to make southern Israel more integrated and open up for investment.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Israel Railways published their strategic plan for 2040, and this includes an actual high-speed line between Haifa, Tel Aviv and Be'er Sheva. This plan is economical and makes a lot more sense than the Eilat HSR.

More info:
http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-israel-railways-presents-its-vision-for-2040-1001191770


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

*Electrification High-Speed Railroad Tel Aviv - Jerusalem
*










Construction electrification portals on Tel Aviv - Jerusalem High-Speed Line.

The electrification of the new High-Speed railroad between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem over 56 km (35 miles) is making good progress. 
Latrun will be the starting point where first tests with electric trains are expected on a section to Jerusalem.





On 16 September most electrification portals of this 1.2 km (0.75 miles) railway viaduct over the Valley of Ayalon near Latrun have been constructed.

Meanwhile also delivery of the new 62 Bombardier TRAXX electric locomotives is going fine. 









Three locs underwent dynamic testing with Bombardier Twindexx double-deck coaches for acceptance tests during July 2017.

The first of 62 Electrical Locomotives arrived on August 28 in Israel and was then transported by rail to Israel Railways Kishon workshops. 









Starting in 2018, the 62 Bombardier TRAXX electric locomotives will power the 369 Bombardier TWINDEXX Vario double-deck coaches. 

Many of them will be used on the new High-Speed line Tel Aviv-Jerusalem which opens according to the planning in March 2018. 
With a maximum speed of 160 km/h, the travelling time between Tel Aviv HaHagana and Jerusalem will be reduced from 75 to 28 minutes.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

The new Tel-Aviv-Jerusalem line is not a high speed line, since the maximum speed will be only 160 kilometers per hour.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Compared to the rest of the network it is. Anyhow 160 km/h is really sufficient for this short journey.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

rheintram said:


> Compared to the rest of the network it is.


Then it is a 'higher speed line', not a 'High-Speed line'.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

dark_shadow1 said:


> The new Tel-Aviv-Jerusalem line is not a high speed line, since the maximum speed will be only 160 kilometers per hour.


You may take the definition you like for High-Speed Railroad. IMO it is pretty subjective. However, it is a common practice in many countries to call a railroad with a maximum speed of 160 km/h a High-Speed railroad.

E.g: In Germany, High-Speed Lines Hanover-Berlin and Nuremberg-München have many sections with speed 160 km/h.
Check it out: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Germany 

High-Speed Line South in the Netherlands is a 125 km (78 mi) high-speed railway line. Services running at 160 km/h (100 mph) began on 7 September 2009 between Amsterdam and Rotterdam. Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_the_Netherlands











Note that the electric locomotive on High-speed Railway in the Netherlands is a Bombardier TRAXX, the same as on the new railroad Tel Aviv - Jerusalem.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> Then it is a 'higher speed line', not a 'High-Speed line'.


According to what definition? "High speed" is not exactly the sound barrier, is it?


----------



## Bobo90 (Oct 23, 2014)

I can only say that in the Netherlands we do not call the IC direct your see in the picture above a real high speed train. It is running on a high speed railway though, capable of 300kmh.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

coolstuff said:


> E.g: In Germany, High-Speed Lines Hanover-Berlin and Nuremberg-München have many sections with speed 160 km/h.
> Check it out: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Germany


Don't know that line, but are parts of it at higher speeds than that?

edit: looked it up. Hanover-Berlin is partially new line, 250 km/h on the new section, 160 and 200 km/h on the existing sections.
Nuremberg–Munich is partially new line, 300 km/h on the new part, 160 and 200 km/h on the existing section.

Notice how both have big stretches that go *significantly* faster than 160 km/h? 
NOBODY calls the 160 km/h stretches of those line "High-speed".



> High-Speed Line South in the Netherlands is a 125 km (78 mi) high-speed railway line. Services running at 160 km/h (100 mph) began on 7 September 2009 between Amsterdam and Rotterdam. Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_the_Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The line in The Netherlands is literally a 300 km/h line, thus High-Speed.

160 km/h is NOT considered High-Speed anywhere.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

rheintram said:


> According to what definition? "High speed" is not exactly the sound barrier, is it?


"(new lines designed for speeds above 250 km/h and in some cases, upgraded existing lines for speeds up to 200 or even 220 km/h)"

http://uic.org/highspeed#What-is-High-Speed-Rail


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

Bobo90 said:


> I can only say that in the Netherlands we do not call the IC direct your see in the picture above a real high speed train. It is running on a high speed railway though, capable of 300kmh.


Who are *we*? The common people? The media? However, according to the common people in the Netherlands and the press, the TRAXX driven train which goes not faster than 160 km/h is called "hogesnelheidslijn", English: "High-Speed Railroad", see https://nos.nl/artikel/2190803-fiets-kan-nu-ook-op-de-hogesnelheidslijn-mee.html. People in the Nederlands don't say: "I will make a trip with the IC Direct", but say: "I will make a trip with the High-Speed Railroad". The media follows this behavior. 
Problem is that being highspeed is not something like being supersonic, where you have to pass the sound barrier. You can check out that you went through the sound barrier and can claim you are supersonic. Being highspeed in common sense language is measured in a relative way. 



Silly_Walks said:


> Hanover-Berlin is partially new line, 250 km/h on the new section, 160 and 200 km/h on the existing sections.
> Nuremberg–Munich is partially new line, 300 km/h on the new part, 160 and 200 km/h on the existing section.


Something similar as with the Dutch is happening in Germany. Germans call High-Speed Railroad "Schnellfahrstrecke". Check out that *all* line Hanover-Berlin is "Schnellfahrstrecke" in common language: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnellfahrstrecke_Hannover–Berlin



Silly_Walks said:


> NOBODY calls the 160 km/h stretches of those line "High-speed".


I agree with you that there are definitions for professionals about High-Speed Railroads as in http://uic.org/highspeed#What-is-High-Speed-Rail. But people on the street, between friends and in the media talk another language. It is like the discussion what do you call a motorway? In Germany you can go 250 km/h, while in most other countries there is a limit to 130 km/h, 120 km/h or 110 km/h.

Therefore it is to be expected that in Israel the new line Tel-Aviv-Jerusalem will also be called "High-Speed Railroad" by tourists from Germany and the Netherlands and most other people.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

In Germany and most of Western Europe conventional long distance train services (IC, EC, D trains, ...) run at 160 or even at 200 km/h. Sometimes even certain regional trains reach speeds up to 160 km/h (in Austria there's a 200 km/h Regional Express for example), though usually it's only a part of the whole line that utilizes that max speed.

In Israel trains currently operate at a much lower speed, up to 120 km/h max. The new line would hypothetically allow for operations up to 200 km/h per hour, although with the available rolling stock actual services will only reach up to 160 km/h. I am not sure if the Bombardier twindexx are pressurized, which is usually a problem above 160 km/h. Anyhow, the distance is rather short (56 km) and the benefit of a 200 km/h operation (just a couple of minutes faster, taking into consideration acceleration and braking) would probably not outweigh the higher costs (both in rolling stock, electricity consumption, etc.).

In most of Europe it would most certainly not be considered high-speed. Given Israel's current network, it certainly is a huge jump forward (40 km/h plus top-speed). Hence, personally, I think calling it a high-speed line is ultimately justified.


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

coolstuff said:


> https://nos.nl/artikel/2190803-fiets-kan-nu-ook-op-de-hogesnelheidslijn-mee.html


Check the exact wording of that article: It states you can now bring your bike on NS trains running over the high speed line. It explicitly states that it doesn't apply to either Thalys or ICE. 

I highly doubt even the most average traveller wouldn't make a distinction between a fast train over the high speed line (like IC Direct) and an actual high speed train over the high speed line (like Thalys)
Despite being suitable for 200 km/h operation I highly doubt anybody in the Netherlands would consider the Hanzelijn between Lelystand and Zwolle a high speed line.


coolstuff said:


> Something similar as with the Dutch is happening in Germany. Germans call High-Speed Railroad "Schnellfahrstrecke".


In Germany any line suitable for 200+ km/h is considered a "Schnellfahrstrecke", but also here the rolling stock is considered. If it's not a EMU/DMU in ICE livery, but a locomotive drawn train, it's not a high speed train. But for every rule there is an exception, in this case Railjets and the former Metropolitan consists.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

M-NL said:


> actual high speed train over the high speed line


That was the issue. Check out that in the title of the article are the words "High Speed Railroad" and that is including the rail services with 160 km/h TRAXX locomotives. So Dutch media include TRAXX trains as part of High Speed Railroad. See photo below in the article:










Now compare with the TRAXX locomotives of Israel:










Therefore we may expect most people will call the rail services with TRAXX locomotives on Tel Aviv-Jerusalem high speed trains, because they are relative the fastest trains in the country. At first, speeds will be limited to about 160 km/h, but will eventually be increased to 200+ km/h with other trains.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

M-NL said:


> If it's not a EMU/DMU in ICE livery, but a locomotive drawn train, it's not a high speed train. But for every rule there is an exception, in this case Railjets and the former Metropolitan consists.


The first part is simply absurd. Now it's not about the train's speed anymore, now it's about the technology? The mere fact that most high-speed trains are EMUs doesn't make high-speed push-pull-trains an exception to a (unestablished) rule.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

coolstuff said:


> That was the issue. Check out that in the title of the article are the words "High Speed Railroad" and that is including the rail services with 160 km/h TRAXX locomotives. So Dutch media include TRAXX trains as part of High Speed Railroad. See photo below in the article:


You are confusing *infrastructure* with the *trains* that run on them.

A 160 km/h LINE is not a High-speed LINE because 300 km/h TRAINS run on them.

A 300 km/h LINE is not a regular speed LINE because a 160 km/h TRAIN happens to run on it also.


To call a 160 km/h LINE a High-speed LINE is incorrect. To call a 160km/h TRAIN a High-speed TRAIN is incorrect. It's not that difficult.


You can buy a red Ford Mondeo and CALL it a Ferrari, but that doesn't change the FACT that it is just a red Ford Mondeo. I know it's hard to admit a mistake, but this is just getting sad.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

*Construction status update* 





Drone video of electrification portals in September (Part 1). Some sections have already full portals constructed, but not ready within 2 months





Drone video of electrification portals in September (Part 2) with viaduct over the Valley of Ayalon near Latrun. 









Jerusalem HaUma Yitzhak Navon Station (background) is a transport hub to light rail trams. 









Arrival at central hal.









At Platform level with length 320 m. Note that in October there are still no tracks, signs or electrification. 

More at: http://xnet.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-5025556,00.html.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

Silly_Walks said:


> You are confusing


Friendly request to check my earlier answer. You did not answer why media are calling TRAXX powered rail services part of High Speed Line.
I gave you only one example, there are many, many more. When you don't want to reply? Fine .


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

coolstuff said:


> Something similar as with the Dutch is happening in Germany. Germans call High-Speed Railroad "Schnellfahrstrecke". Check out that *all* line Hanover-Berlin is "Schnellfahrstrecke" in common language: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnellfahrstrecke_Hannover–Berlin


The essential part of your source is this:



> Für den Streckenabschnitt zwischen Lehrte und Oebisfelde wurde die 1871 eröffnete Berlin-Lehrter Eisenbahn *weitgehend für eine Geschwindigkeit von 200 km/h ausgebaut, der größtenteils für 250 km/h gebaute Neubauabschnitt *zwischen Oebisfelde und Berlin-Spandau verläuft im Wesentlichen parallel zur hier nur noch eingleisigen Berlin-Lehrter Eisenbahn.


The bold part says that the stretch is either old but upgrated and largely capable for speeds up to 200km/h, or completely new and largely capable for speeds up to 250km/h. The key-word is *largely*, which means there are exceptions but it is still a HSL.

Actually "Schnellfahrstrecke" means Speed Railroad, not High-Speed Railroad. But it is used alongside Strecke für den Hochgeschwindigkeitsverkehr (HGV-Strecke)
 describing any railway capable for max-speeds of at least 200km/h. 

Thus, you may have exceptions in the "railway-world", but the common sense is that High-Speed Lines _start_ with 200km/h.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

coolstuff said:


> Friendly request to check my earlier answer. You did not answer why media are calling TRAXX powered rail services part of High Speed Line.
> I gave you only one example, there are many, many more. When you don't want to reply? Fine .


I did not answer it because I found it too profoundly silly to answer.

Here I go: nobody calls the TRAXX powered service a High-speed train. It is a regular TRAIN, running partly on a High-speed LINE.

Now let me repeat something I said before: "I know it's hard to admit a mistake, but this is just getting sad."


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

This entire thread is now 1/3 OT and needs some cleanup. Also can't you do this via PM?


----------



## ArtManDoo (Aug 5, 2008)

To go 250km/h requires different equipment for line and also for train than to go 200km/h. Some studies show that for railways classical technology is proven to go up to ca 200km/h. Here is the reason why speeds under let's say 220km/h or 250km/h are not considered as high speed. It would be not very smart to install all equipment for 250km/h and run 160km/h. 

If the new lines in Israel are designed for 250km/h operation then they are high speed.


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

rheintram said:


> The first part is simply absurd. Now it's not about the train's speed anymore, now it's about the technology? The mere fact that most high-speed trains are EMUs doesn't make high-speed push-pull-trains an exception to a (unestablished) rule.


The thing is that there is no single worldwide accepted definition for what is high speed rail. For Europe check out the definitions of the EU and UIC here. Other countries can differ.

Where you draw the line is indeed arbitrary: As far as Bombardier is concerned Renfe class 102 and 130 power car are part of the TRAXX locomotive family (designated TRAXX S350AC and TRAXX S250MS).


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

FIRST TEST IN TUNNEL

With Minister Ardan on a tour with a loc on the new line Jerusalem - Tel Aviv. First ride inside the tunnel.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Two new videos by Alexei Boguslavsky, showing electrification progress and more:


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

FIRST TEST WITH ELECTRIC LOCOMOTIVE






Electric locomotive TRAXX has been tested near Latrun viaduct for low-speed trial runs on new A1 line Jerusalem - Tel Aviv.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Israel minister plans Trump train station at Western Wall*

JERUSALEM — Israel’s transportation minister is pushing ahead with a plan to dig a railway tunnel under Jerusalem’s Old City, passing near sites holy to Jews, Christians and Muslims — and ending at the Western Wall with a station named after President Donald Trump.

Yisrael Katz’s plan, currently in the initial stages, involves constructing two underground stations and excavating over 2 miles (3 kilometers) of tunnel beneath downtown Jerusalem and under the politically sensitive Old City. The project would extend Jerusalem’s soon-to-open high-speed rail line from Tel Aviv to the Western Wall, the holiest site where Jews can pray.

...

Transportation Ministry spokesman Avner Ovadia said Wednesday the project is estimated to cost more than $700 million and, if approved, would take four years to complete.

Katz’s office said the minister advanced the plan in a recent meeting with Israel Railways executives, and has fast-tracked it in the planning committees.

Katz said a high-speed rail station would allow visitors to reach “the beating heart of the Jewish people — the Western Wall and the Temple Mount.” He proposed naming the station after Trump “for his brave and historic decision to recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital” earlier this month.

...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...aea358f9725_story.html?utm_term=.ecf8a373960f


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, why not inject a much needed infrastructure project with highly divisive politics without any need for it. That will surely ensure a grand future for Israel. It just shows how the populist right government of Israel is part of the problem rather then of a solution.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The same folks who killed Yitzhak Rabin are naming train stations after Donald Trump.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The same folks who killed Yitzhak Rabin are naming train stations after Donald Trump.


Let's not go down this road, please. :nono: I only posted this political article 'cas it contained some relevant information on the project.


----------



## Moth27 (Jul 1, 2012)

Naming a station at the holiest site in the world after a man who embodies the antithesis of Judaism hno:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Other eponymous rail stations in Israel*

Kfar Saba-Nordau - Alexander Kostyuk - security guard, terrorist victim (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kfar_Saba–Nordau_railway_station)

Haifa-Hof HaKarmel - Shaul Raziel - railway executive (source: https://www.rail.co.il/en/stations/haifa-hof-hakarmel-(razi-el))

Haifa Merkaz - hashmona (eight) - eight railway workers killed due to a rocket during the 2006 Lebanon war (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haifa_Center_HaShmona_railway_station)

Rishon LeZion - Moshe Dayan - Israeli military leader and politician

Rehovot - Ehud Hadar - railway executive (source: https://www.rail.co.il/en/stations/rehovot-(e-hadar))


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Small note: while the announcement is cool, and I also got the impression that the ministry is serious about this extension, according to the latest multi-year work plan released by the ministry, construction will start in 2024 (I think). Even if they want to expedite the process, just re-planning the whole thing (previous plan had a different extension in mind) will take a few years.

Also: Rishon LeZion Moshe Dayan station isn't named after Moshe Dayan, it just shares the name of the place (Moshe Dayan Street). This is different from those other stations actually named after people. You can also add Tel Aviv Savidor Central and Jerusalem Yitzhak Navon to the list. 
The comment about Rabin is just silly of course.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Ynhockey said:


> Also: Rishon LeZion Moshe Dayan station isn't named after Moshe Dayan, it just shares the name of the place (Moshe Dayan Street). This is different from those other stations actually named after people. You can also add Tel Aviv Savidor Central and Jerusalem Yitzhak Navon to the list.


That's right, a few stations are named after streets/junctions and not directly after people (Moshe Dayan station, Hod HaSharon Sokolov station).

One station I forgot to mention is Ashdod Al Halom, which was named after military leader and railway exec Moshe Brill Bar Kochba.


----------



## DimadimaAsia (Nov 30, 2017)

I love this country! Israel all the way


----------



## metrancya (Sep 4, 2017)

M-NL said:


> The thing is that there is no single worldwide accepted definition for what is high speed rail. For Europe check out the definitions of the EU and UIC here. Other countries can differ.


I had to learn the hard way, that my en.wikipedia.org edits were reverted or modified, if I added 200 kmh lines to sections dealing with high-speed railway articles. I was told, that everything below 250 kmh and of 160 kmh upwards might better be called *higher speed rail*.

In Israel, there is no confusion about the definition of high or higher, because the _allowed_ top speed (design speed) is 160 kmh. Therefore it is always to be considered a _high*er* speed railway line_.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

You only call it high speed because it's much faster than the old line. It's sufficiently fast for this small distance, but it's also understandable why wikipedia wouldn't allow to call it high speed. There need to look from a global perspective.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*Jerusalem A1 fast line opening date announced*

ISRAEL: The newly built A1 fast line to Jerusalem will open on *March 30*, Transport Minister Israel Katz has announced. 

...

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...alem-a1-fast-line-opening-date-announced.html


----------



## elab (Sep 18, 2009)

TRAXX AC electric locomotive + Bombardier DD-train at TLV-JRS fast line (A1) test rides:










https://www.facebook.com/373566349461843/photos/a.555800864571723.1073741842.373566349461843/941435569341582/?type=3










https://www.facebook.com/373566349461843/photos/a.373570656128079.1073741828.373566349461843/939991939485945/?type=3










https://www.facebook.com/373566349461843/photos/a.373570656128079.1073741828.373566349461843/939992736152532/?type=3










https://www.facebook.com/373566349461843/photos/a.373570656128079.1073741828.373566349461843/939991802819292/?type=3










https://www.facebook.com/373566349461843/photos/a.373570656128079.1073741828.373566349461843/939992996152506/?type=3


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

Test Drive with Complete Train










First test of a complete electric train with coaches on the most Eastern part of the new A1 railway Jersualem-Tel Aviv has been completed a week ago. Katz, Minister of Transportation has promised that the new railway to the capital will be opened on Passover eve at the end of March 2018. He suggests that diesel locomotives will be used in the initial phase. "I hastened the Israel Railways to shorten the timetable for completion of the project, while maintaining maximum safety," Katz said. It could be that the electricity work is not completed at the scheduled time. In case diesel locomotives will replace the electric locs for the time being, there are safety problems in the use of diesel fuel in the tunnels, which raises the risk of using combustible materials.

The railway line to Jerusalem includes a double track of 56 km. The project included the mining of five tunnels with a total length of 38 km and eight bridges with a total length of 7.5 km. The line passes through a tunnel length of 11.5 km - the longest in Israel - and a bridge about 100 meters high, the highest bridge in Israel.
The Uma Railway Station at the entrance to Jerusalem will include two light rail stations, taxi stations and a parking lot with more than 1200 parking spaces. Insiders fear that in the first few months of the operation there will be difficulties in the interface between the railroad underground station and light rail and the buses.






The experience of traveling on the first electric train is quiet and smooth from the standard used by the passengers of the Israel Railways until now. Passengers feel less vibrations than with trains powered by diesel fuel. The quiet journey is felt mainly at the entrance to the tunnels on the way to Jerusalem. When the electric train arrives at the polluted stations in Tel Aviv, it will save passengers waiting on the platform a lot of noise and soot.

https://www.themarker.com/dynamo/1.5731000


----------



## elab (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New map - Jerusalem Center-Ben Gurion Airport HSR opens 2018.09.25
https://www.rail.co.il/en/pages/updates/jerusalem-naovn-opening.aspx









https://www.rail.co.il/en/pages/stationsnlines.aspx


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

What happens to the old line ? Remains in service in parallel with the new one ?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

MarcVD said:


> What happens to the old line ? Remains in service in parallel with the new one ?


Yes - it still links the capital to the zoo and Beit Shemesh, which HSR does not do.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

On September 6, for the first time an electric locomotive went to Tel Aviv. A Bombardier Traxx unit completed a test run between Tel Aviv Hahagana and Jerusalem Navon stations on the High Speed link, the country’s first electrified line.










Opening of the line Tel Aviv Hahagana - Ben Gurion Airport will be in December 2019. The section Ben Gurion - Jerusalem Navon is already open.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

*Reviews Jerusalem - Tel Aviv high speed line*

First review with video at opening of the line on 21 December 2019:







After 5 months there are several reviews of the new fast rail connection between Jerusalem and Tel Aviv.

Here is a cabine view of the railroad Tel Aviv - Jerusalem:







Complements also for the gate of the station in Jerusalem, where a soldier is playing the piano.
The sound of of piano music gently filling the station was a great reminder that we are all united.


----------

